# What Does This Hold?



## Steve Shannon (Dec 13, 2015)

When I bought my lathe I got a box full of tools, cutters, drill bits with mt2 shanks, reamers with mt2 shanks, and this, which seems to be some kind of toolholder. It looks like whatever tool fits it must have some kind of crosspiece that is locked in place by turning the top of the holder. 






Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## derf (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't give a definitive answer, but because it has a MT, it is for a drill, reamer, counterbore or other tool that cuts from the end. Judging by the mass, it was designed to turn at lower rpm. Judging by the length and diameter and all the knurling, it was designed to be changing the tool out by hand. I've never seen a cross  bar locking sytem like that tho...


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 13, 2015)

Does it have any writing on it? What is the bore size?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 13, 2015)

will a die fit in it?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 13, 2015)

No writing that I could find. The shank is MT2. The bore is 3/4 inch. I just noticed that there's a cross bar in the bore. It's about 1/4 inch diameter round bar about 3 inches deep. 




Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## dulltool17 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a long, slender limb and take a stab at this. 
It seems like it might be a floating reamer holder of sorts, or at least might be adaptable for the purpose.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 13, 2015)

I think the bore is straight walled. The round crossbar in the holder and the square slot for a crossbar at the top are nothing I've seen, but that's not saying anything. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 14, 2015)

Does the end come off ?


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 14, 2015)

This was set up to hold honing mandrels in your drill press.  It uses the Superior brand tooling which is pretty much obsolete today. I believe what is left of Superior Hone is owned by Sunnen today.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like 4gsr is right again.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERIOR-Ho...183697?hash=item41a16d85d1:g:d50AAOSwAKxWX2j4

Lots of superior honing parts available. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 14, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Does the end come off ?


Not that I know of. Maybe by removing a screw. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 14, 2015)

Interesting; mine is Morse taper #2, has none of the imprint, but is definitely the same type of holder. 
Thanks 4gsr!


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 14, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> will a die fit in it?


No, not that I can see. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is a set of stones that should fit it. the L end of the stones will sit in the square slots and the end should turn to adjust the size. Yours is most likely shop made.    

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superior-Ho...-Honing-Kit-12-Mandrels-Stones-/121836304979?  hash=item1c5e027a53:g:MAwAAOSwYHxWGo9v


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 15, 2015)

It's been many years since I've messed with Superior stuff.  The 1/4" cross pin is where the honing mandrel latches in place.  The stone has a flat wire with a bent end that lines up with face notch. when the nut is rotated, it traps the ear on the flat wire.  During operation, you're supposed to be able to grab the outer barrel of the hone head and it has a built in threaded piece that should suck in the honing mandrel so it can get a new "bite" as the stone wears down and the hole opens up.
The "Tool Room Kit" was probably the companion to this piece as kd4gij mentioned.  Since there was two others mentioned on eBay, it more than likely shop made by Superior.

Ken


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 15, 2015)

What would be honed with these? Just any kind of bore or something more special? The list of thing about which I've lived 60 years in ignorance keeps growing. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve Shannon said:


> What would be honed with these? Just any kind of bore or something more special? The list of thing about which I've lived 60 years in ignorance keeps growing.
> Steve Shannon, P.E.



I've used them for straightening up badly bored holes or get the surface finish up to where it looks pretty and nice.  Use them to improve the surface finish for any sealing bores.
It's tooling that is almost obsolete in industry today.  Honing today is primary used for hydraulic cylinders and long seal bore devices such as packer mandrels and seal bore extensions as I'm used to working with down hole completion tools used in the oilfield.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 17, 2015)

Where I used to work up until 3 years ago. we had a sunnen horizontal  hone the used about the same setup. We used it when a bore had to be within a phew tenths such as ring gauges. Also used it when a bronze bushing was a little tight after pressing it in.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 17, 2015)

With the correct hone & mandrel, could I put it in my tailstock and use it to clean up my headstock's MT5 bore?


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve Shannon said:


> With the correct hone & mandrel, could I put it in my tailstock and use it to clean up my headstock's MT5 bore?
> 
> 
> Steve Shannon, P.E.



Theoretically yes, but that is really not the way to hone.  Ideal is to rotate the hone while moving it axially to achieve about a 45 degree crosshatch.  If you could move the tailstock in and out at the correct rate then it would work.  If the hone was just left in one position, the surface would be completely trashed due to inconsistencies over the length the hone stones.

If I were going to hone a MT5 taper, I would get a small engine, 3 stone hone and use a battery drill to power it.  The other key to honing success is to flood the work with honing oil to carry off the grit and swarf to keep the stones from plugging with crud.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 18, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> ...
> If I were going to hone a MT5 taper, I would get a small engine, 3 stone hone and use a battery drill to power it.  The other key to honing success is to flood the work with honing oil to carry off the grit and swarf to keep the stones from plugging with crud.



Well, that's good to know. After using a half round needle file to get rid of the sharpest burrs, I used a DeWalt electric drill and a cylinder home, moving it in and out quickly, while turning it at a moderate speed. I didn't do it long, maybe 15 seconds, because I was afraid I might make it worse, but it feels good. Once I pick up an MT5 sleeve I should be able to check for fit and eccentricity, right?
Thanks!


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 18, 2015)

Steve Shannon said:


> Once I pick up an MT5 sleeve I should be able to check for fit and eccentricity, right?



That is exactly what I would do.  A light coat of bluing on the MT5 sleeve will tell the story, that and a dial test indicator.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 18, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks. It's nice to know what the hone holder is. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------

